# Viola da Gamba



## TinyTim (Feb 16, 2013)

I am beginning to listen to and appreciate the viola da gamba. Do any of you familiar with this instrument have any recommendations for recordings? I see that Jordi Savall has made a number of recordings, solo and ensemble. Also I've read in Gramophone magazine that Orlando Gibbons, the composer, has some wonderful viola da gamba music. Any J. S. Bach?


----------



## Whistler Fred (Feb 6, 2014)

There is a recording on the Hänssler Classic label of the Viola da Gamba Sonatas performed by Hille Perl and Michael Behringer. I got this as part of the complete Bachakademie Edition. I like it a lot, but it's a short timing for a full price CD.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's what you get when you type in _Viola da Gamba_ in the youtube search window:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Viola++da+gamba
Once typed in, too, a number of sub-listings are offered; the above was clicking on after having entered _Viola da Gamba_ alone.

at amazon, under CD's and Vinyl, looking for Viola da Gamba yielded
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_0_14?url=search-alias%3Dpopular&field-keywords=viola+da+gamba&sprefix=viola+da+gamba%2Caps%2C367&rh=n%3A5174%2Ck%3Aviola+da+gamba
... with 1-12 of 724 results for CDs & Vinyl :"viola da gamba"

You can see there is a lot 

Marin Marais is a composer for the instrument whose music I find fantastique -- here, one long-play link, Jordi Savall, with continuo...


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Definitely check out Paolo Pandolfo. Probably my favorite Gamba player. He used to perform in Savall's Hespèrion XX group.

He's done Bach (Cello Suites), Abel, de Machy, Sainte Colombe, etc... and he's written original compositions for the instrument.

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/paolo-pandolfo-mn0001470784/discography


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I bought this lovely cd a few weeks ago
Purcell Fantasias for viols
View attachment 44908


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Check out Philippe Pierlot. He's a Belgian gambist and the director of the wonderful Ricercar Consort, which I was lucky enough to see live last year.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree - I love the sound. I have enjoyed the Marin Marais pieces mentioned above; and I am using a YouTube link by Ernst Stolz at present to practise an aria and gavotte by Willem de Fesch. 



Ernst Stolz seems to have done some German sonatas etc - link given here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sonata-Viola-Gamba-solo-WKO/dp/B00EHKSQBE


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Jordi Savall has a massive reputation for early music.

If you want Bach try:






He also did the film score for a life of Marin Marais - Tous les Matins du Monde which also includes the work of Monsieur de Sainte Colombe as well as some of Savall's own music.


----------



## JoanAlfonsPiano (Jun 25, 2014)

I agree with Vesuvius, check out Paolo Pandolfo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2014)

Jordi Savall. Particularly his recording of Purcell's Fantasias for the Viols. His two Celtic Viol albums are also quite good - a nice departure from standard classical fare. Savall excels in both early classical, as well as in music of the world, particularly the near and middle East.


----------



## TinyTim (Feb 16, 2013)

This is an embarrassment of riches. Thanks to everyone for your thoughtful and helpful replies.

Tim


----------

